# Gaba??



## mcnabj (May 21, 2005)

Hello. What can I take to increase Gaba in my dome piece?? I bought gaba powder but I don't think it crosses the blood brain barrier. Thank for the help..


----------



## FNORD23 (Oct 19, 2006)

Phenibut, but take it AS RECOMMENDED, which for most people will be 3-4 days on, followed by 3-4 days off.


----------

